#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  psychic properties of natural flavors

## VIRAL

I have found some natural flavors to have interesting effects on the senses. Like peppermint, for example, was in legends used by micronesian sorcerers to lift stone columns with their minds an build Nan- Madol (an artificial pacific island). I think it is a cumulative psychic growth stimulant. So is anise and especially fennel, they seem to sharpen the intellect. I tried mixing peppermint and cinnamon and found that they do not mix and have unpleasant effects together. Also of interest is this wonderful chinese spice called "Hua Jiao" (Szechuan Pepper)-- when burnt it expands a room and makes it seem bigger. Out of curiousity when I was much younger I burnt cayenne and found it to be a strong "anti spirit" agent. It sure exorcised me! Anywho, if anyone has some natural flavors to add to this list or personal experiences, they are welcome!

----------


## krooramanishi

there is a twig which i have collected from an old guy and it is locally named as  :Cool:  :Cool: . it do has the power of scaring the hell out of snakes. :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Jarhog

The one that comes to mind first is lemon grass. It is wonderful as a soup or tea that can be part of a ritual. The other one I like to boost psychic energy is essence of honeysuckle. Place a few drops on the tongue and rather than swallowing inhale as it evaporates from the heat of the tongue. It gives a nice rush as you begin your ritual. You can also use these in incense form and I always like to add some cinnamon for a positively intoxicating experience.

----------


## Sara D

Nutmeg can open the third eye, orange can ground, cinnamon can stimulate the psychic senses.

----------


## Veritas_Requiem

purchased some mugwort after reading that it helps to aid in astral projection and help open the third eye... The traditional route is to brew it in a tea, but being over ambitious i took a small pinch of it from the pouch and swallowed this whole. For the next 4-6 hours, the feeling was overwhelmingly strong. I remember walking through Ikea looking for a mortar and pestle, and distinctly feeling everyone around me, as though i could feel their, for lack of a better word presence, like my spirit had expanded tenfold and was encompassing everything in the room. Later when i got back to my house, I remember sitting on the porch and watching the wind blow through the field outside, and feeling as though i could feel it brushing through each blade of grass. The only downside was the intensity of the feeling. It was extremely overpowering, probably due to my miscalculation of the dosage. My significant other tried it as well, but the effects were somewhat different. Apparently another one of the properties of said herb is to "regulate the flow" in women... :Rolleyes:  Thus it may not be as effective for female operators... Also, it tastes horrible... very bitter. Another two that i have heard of that share similar properties are desert sage and Mastic, but both have been difficult to obtain..... at least for me... :Sad:

----------


## devakxes

I had it as a tincture. Put in vodka and let it sit for a while. Pretty interesting effects... gave me a bad headache though.

----------


## Veritas_Requiem

> I had it as a tincture. Put in vodka and let it sit for a while. Pretty interesting effects... gave me a bad headache though.


lol. same here... after it was over, i felt like i had been run over by a train..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sara D

I had a friend that tried to smoke bananas.

----------


## herbdude

> purchased some mugwort after reading that it helps to aid in astral projection and help open the third eye... The traditional route is to brew it in a tea, but being over ambitious i took a small pinch of it from the pouch and swallowed this whole. For the next 4-6 hours, the feeling was overwhelmingly strong. I remember walking through Ikea looking for a mortar and pestle, and distinctly feeling everyone around me, as though i could feel their, for lack of a better word presence, like my spirit had expanded tenfold and was encompassing everything in the room. Later when i got back to my house, I remember sitting on the porch and watching the wind blow through the field outside, and feeling as though i could feel it brushing through each blade of grass. The only downside was the intensity of the feeling. It was extremely overpowering, probably due to my miscalculation of the dosage. My significant other tried it as well, but the effects were somewhat different. Apparently another one of the properties of said herb is to "regulate the flow" in women... Thus it may not be as effective for female operators... Also, it tastes horrible... very bitter. Another two that i have heard of that share similar properties are desert sage and Mastic, but both have been difficult to obtain..... at least for me...


2 parts anise, 3 parts lavender, 1 part mugwart; brew 1/2 teaspoon in 6-8 oz of water and burn clove and cinnamon as an incence at the same time for max effect( plan on staying home with a friend, while your mind takes a ride) good for soul searching on the other side

----------

